# MP 3 Dateien für Logic



## mscomputer (16. Juli 2004)

Hi!


Wer kann mir sagen, warum Logic bei dem anmelden von Dateien nicht alle erkennt? Ich versuche Instrumental Sounds im Logic zu bearbeiten, aber seit kurzem findet er diese nicht meh!


----------



## BeaTBoxX (21. Juli 2004)

Was bedeutet  "findet nicht mehr " ?
Hast du evtl die Verzeichnisstruktur geaendert in der sich die Samples befinden? Dann allerdings gibt Lofic aber ne Browse-funktion um die Files wiederzufinden.

Haben sie schon mal funktioniert?
Falls nicht, haben sie evtl ne komische Bitrate oderso? Bilde mir ein Logic schluckt keine 8Bit Samples. Aber kann mich auch täuschen

Gruß
Frank


----------

